# Looking For Karaoke Software for PC



## Robert-The-Rambler (Sep 13, 2011)

This Hopeless Romantic is lost in a haze and looking to sing a long with my collection of soft rock but has trouble remembering the lyrics. I sit here in front of my 32" HDTV in my shorts listening to Stephen Bishop's One More Night in my AC/DC Highway to Hell T-Shirt turned to complete mush by a beautiful girl I hung out with the other night. I got a little bit buzzed after only 3 Budweisers (Pitiful) and really can't remember a lot of what I said. I was introduced to her by a friend from work and handed a great scoring opportunity (I really didn't want to say that but it fits the analogy) and much like the Cowboys fumbled the ball in the redzone. I didn't get the digits. At least the Jets had a great 4th quarter comeback victory. 

Anyhow, I just want something that will automatically put the lyrics on the screen for the music I have already stored on my hard drive in either .wav or .wma format. I don't have or need mic support.

Thanks in advance. Help a guy deal with the heartache.


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 13, 2011)

I use winamp with a CDG plug-in.  The files I run are mp3's  with identical CDG files.

Like so....


----------

